# How not to ride the rope tow



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

Seen it before, but it cracks me up everytime.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I like how he tries to ride it out and balance on his taint.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Why was he riding the tow rope downhill....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

How can you _not_ believe in darwinism after that? :laugh:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I almost just pissed myself laughing. Thanks.:laugh:
Why How did he get his leg over the rope!? Omg WOW:laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I personally relish the snickers that can be heard as he slowly lifts off the ground.

Another good one:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

dear lord, BOTH OF THEM, what the hell are you doing?! just give up and try again the right way from the bottom.
While at powder mtn i was amazed at how many adults had no idea how to use the rope tow. What was even more troubling was the fact that this rope tow led to mostly intermediate/advanced glades and powder runs. If you don't know how to get on the tow rope, you should not be going back there. Standing in line for this rope tow was quite hilarious however, a good show indeed:laugh:


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

First time on a T bar - YouTube
I find this one hilarious!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I personally relish the snickers that can be heard as he slowly lifts off the ground.
> 
> Another good one :


Well, you can't call him a quitter. He gets negative eleventy billion style points, but he made it up.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats friggin hysterical


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow people are really that dumb hu?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dear lord, BOTH OF THEM, what the hell are you doing?! just give up and try again the right way from the bottom.
> While at powder mtn i was amazed at how many adults had no idea how to use the rope tow. What was even more troubling was the fact that this rope tow led to mostly intermediate/advanced glades and powder runs. If you don't know how to get on the tow rope, you should not be going back there. Standing in line for this rope tow was quite hilarious however, a good show indeed:laugh:


Advanced glades? Everything in Kobabe Canyon is solidly in beginner / intermediate territory.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

From the description: "Dignity is for losers."

Ski lift trouble - YouTube


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been on that. It's almost flat. It just connects different lift areas at the base.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

cifex said:


> Advanced glades? Everything in Kobabe Canyon is solidly in beginner / intermediate territory.


 shit i must have been thinking of the next canyon over from that, where you have to ride for a bit then hike it to get the rest of the way.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> dear lord, BOTH OF THEM, what the hell are you doing?! just give up and try again the right way from the bottom.
> While at powder mtn i was amazed at how many adults had no idea how to use the rope tow. What was even more troubling was the fact that this rope tow led to mostly intermediate/advanced glades and powder runs. If you don't know how to get on the tow rope, you should not be going back there. Standing in line for this rope tow was quite hilarious however, a good show indeed:laugh:


haha....we had season passes to Powmow last year...was great fun watching people try to use the platter tow....The old liftie dude is funny as hell trying to help people too.


----------

